# Pentax rehaul



## Mitica100 (Mar 14, 2005)

A couple of days ago a colleague of mine asked if I could fix his Pentax ME Super SLR, it was winding up but not firing. So I proposed to him the following deal:

a) I will try and if I can't fix it he will have the camera back, no charges for trying on my side;

and 

b) I will try and if I succeed he will pay me a small amount for my time and materials.

He agreed wholeheartedly so I took the camera with me.  Today I took it apart, cleaned a whole bunch of gunk caused by the light seals foam and the mirror damper, gave it a light lube and it came back to life! I replaced its battery and also applied new foam seals for the back door as well as a new mirror damper. After cleaning everything the camera looked like new. I'm very excited because I only worked on RF and simpler cameras and the Japanese SLRs are notorious for being complicated and hard to repair.  It took me only about an hour of work.

Sooo... tomorrow I will be presented with a check for cleaning/lubing and sealing the camera! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I'll probably tackle something more complicated in the future now that I have the 'guts'


----------



## aggiezach (Mar 14, 2005)

Congrats yo! Thats pretty nifty! I think I'm going to start aquiring some older cameras and manuals and try my hand at bring them back to life 

Zach


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 15, 2005)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Congrats yo! Thats pretty nifty! I think I'm going to start aquiring some older cameras and manuals and try my hand at bring them back to life
> 
> Zach


 
Thanks bro,

It's a good idea to start with cheapo cameras and disassemble them. I usually take a dig. pic. of each step so it's easy to reconstruct the reassembly.

Let me know when you want to start with the above and I'll share a few 'secrets' for reviving cameras and such.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 15, 2005)

Good job Mitica!


----------



## terri (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree, that is something not everyone would try - good job!    :thumbup:   Starting with something you picked up for cheap is a good idea, too.     

Congrats!


----------

